# Hell's Bay Marquesa with Yamaha F70 4s question?



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Greetings all.

Simple question and I have scoured the www trying to find an reasonable answer.

I've heard of this setup and the Marquesa with a Suzuki 70hp 4S and the owner claimed to get 40 by himself and 35 fully loaded with 2 and some beers. I cant track down any real data or opinions on how this would go with the F70. I believe there is at least one about with a F60 however.

I would be happy with 35mph and I dont do big miles.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Seems underpowered for that hull IMO


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Seems like (to me) minimum for that hull would be 90. And 115 optimal. But then again why not just call HB and ask them?


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep, Id call one of the HB guys. DM me if you want I can give you one of their Reps #s. Im sure theyve run across it at some point.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

90&115 Mercury are built on same block same with Yamaha. So I would just go 115 it’s no additional weight over the 90


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

The Marquesa is a pretty big skiff- that’s not to say you COULDN’T run a 70 (I’ve seen an older one with a 70 two-stroke) but it would be a not great set up.

I have a hard time thinking it would get near 40; my Biscayne will barely get there with just me in the boat, and it it is much smaller and lighter. Mid 30’s maybe (maybe), loaded light and propped right.

The bigger issue would be holeshot- the F70 is not a torquey engine, so getting the Marquesa up on plane would be a drag and require timing with a calendar.

The 115 is a much better match for this hull in almost every way IMO. I ran the factory demo with the 115 and it was great.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks.

I've seen them with Yammy 90 2strokes and they seem nice. The 4 is nicer IMHO.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I just bought a 05 Marquesa last weekend so my experience running it are limited to two days of fishing on it. It has a Merc 90 2 stroke. With a 24 volt TM, PP, gear and three people it topped out around 35-36mph. I have to play around with running it, but I find it hard to believe you would be satisfied with a 70 on that skiff. Sure it’s fishable but I think you’d have a hard time planning, it’s not a small skiff. Also my understanding is the newer Marquesa is a heavier boat as well.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a 2013 with a Yamaha 115 4s and loaded up and 2 anglers I run 44-45mph. Sips fuel and hole shot is silly


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I met one of the Robinson brothers from Apalachicola at a gas station in Everglades City. He had an F70 on his Marquesa, and said that out of all the engines he had on the boat, it was his favorite.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Sandalous said:


> I met one of the Robinson brothers from Apalachicola at a gas station in Everglades City. He had an F70 on his Marquesa, and said that out of all the engines he had on the boat, it was his favorite.


I might flick them an email. Sure like to ask someone who has actually done it what performance is like.

I know one guide in Eastpoint who has a F70 on his HB Boca Grande. Slightly less deadrise than the Marquesa but I've seen it do 30knots with 3 people and gear.

Found the following test of a Zuk 90 on an older Marquesa.
http://www.suzukimarine.com/~/media/Marine/BoatBuilders/TestResults/H/Hells Bay Boat Works Co/Hells Bay Marquesa 18 DF90A.ashx


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I know that guide out of eastpoint and you could stick him in a damn rowboat and with a decent angler he would put more tarpon in the air than anyone else, he is the real fucking deal no social media or sponsor bullshit!! I think an older marquesa which are supposedly lighter might get decent numbers, but me personally I wouldn't put a 70 on a new one.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

That would be this guy.










You are correct, this is one of the few we caught when no one else in the pan handle was getting squat. We fished storms and crap and he came thru every time a coconut.

It is a pre 2009 model I plan to put an F70. I've reached out to Tom Robinson in Apalach to get his 2c.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes it would and I gave him that shirt he is wearing!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You may know adam as well, he guides out of appalchicola and he has a beautiful old marquesa, might be worth reaching out to him to see what he is powering his with.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks @Fishshoot . Love that place.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it's more about you than the boat... If you are cool with running along at a slower pace then go for it... If you are worried enough to take a pole and reach out to other people, it might not be for you... I'm not a slow poke, I would want the 115XS or SHO...


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

It's primarily about fuel usage in reality not top end speed.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Why would you buy one of the most expensive boats on the market, then start worrying about gas milage... It's like putting a hybrid 4 cylinder in a Porsche...


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I have an 2007 Marquesa with a 2006 Yamaha 2 stroke. With me alone (220lbs), a full fuel tank, and the usual fishing and boating gear I get 41 mph at WOT and cruise at low thirties at 4100 RPM. An excellent combination of weight and speed.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

FMH said:


> I have an 2007 Marquesa with a 2006 Yamaha 2 stroke. With me alone (220lbs), a full fuel tank, and the usual fishing and boating gear I get 41 mph at WOT and cruise at low thirties at 4100 RPM. An excellent combination of weight and speed.


What horsepower engine?


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry. 90 hp Yamaha


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Why would you buy one of the most expensive boats on the market, then start worrying about gas milage... It's like putting a hybrid 4 cylinder in a Porsche...


Well, Im likely buying the older sponson model and having read everything Chris Morejohns has ever written about people who overpower skiffs it got me thinking. From where Im sitting, he has a point.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I think if you are buying an older, lighter sponson model and are fine cruising in low 30s you will be satisfied. Fuel is relatively inexpensive on mainland US, not so much in rest of world. I had a friend who fished xmas island and he talked about how slow the boats dropping them off at wading flats went, they were trying to save fuel because it was so expensive.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

The why was really a rhetorical question. I'm not judging you, IMO it's more about you than the boat or gas...

And on another note, Chris morejohns favorite boat has sails and I've never seen him with a fishing pole in his hand or even seen anything he has written about fishing..


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Limp Shrimp said:


> The why was really a rhetorical question. I'm not judging you, IMO it's more about you than the boat or gas...
> 
> And on another note, Chris morejohns favorite boat has sails and I've never seen him with a fishing pole in his hand or even seen anything he has written about fishing..


He does more diving than fly. He can throw feathers. Just ask flip...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Why would you buy one of the most expensive boats on the market, then start worrying about gas milage... It's like putting a hybrid 4 cylinder in a Porsche...


Well said. Also the F70 4st is not a torquey engine, it likes to rev. As was mentioned. IF I was buying a new Marquesa and deciding on power it would definitely be no smaller than a 115.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for input.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

This is the one that had a 70 4 stroke Zuk on it. 

http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/hells-bay-darkside-association/3433-2004-hb-marquesa-18-a.html


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

My Pro with an F70 does those numbers...I highly doubt a Marquesa with the same engine can do the same...


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Interesting that Sportfishing mag's 2008 annual product guide had a 18ft marquesa featured. $43,500.00 for a base boat with a 60hp?! 

Be interested to read that review or right-up if anyone has it. 60 seem's rather silly.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

A couple of times in this thread the 90hp TWO-STROKE Yamaha has been mentioned- Still a little light for the Marquesa, but in many ways, it's the perfect skiff engine.

It's light (261 lbs) and powerful - torquey. I had one on my Biscayne, and while I loved the power, I hated the drawbacks of the 2-stroke (loud, poor fuel economy, dealing with the oil, cranky cold starting).

I lost 5 MPH off the top and some holeshot when I switched to the F70, but I gained 30-40% more range, plus my hearing and instant starting (and still plenty fast- 38-39 with a light load, will touch 40 by myself). Do I miss the performance? Sometimes. But the trade is worth it.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I think the Yamaha 90HP 2 stroke is the PERFECT engine for the Marquesa. I have been running mine for almost 11 years and 1070 hours. No problems , floats high due to light weight, plenty of power and speed. The tradeoffs of mixing oil, and noise are worth the excellent performance to me. The poling platform can also be lower for ease of access.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

FMH said:


> I think the Yamaha 90HP 2 stroke is the PERFECT engine for the Marquesa. I have been running mine for almost 11 years and 1070 hours. No problems , floats high due to light weight, plenty of power and speed. The tradeoffs of mixing oil, and noise are worth the excellent performance to me. The poling platform can also be lower for ease of access.


I'm going with you on this. 2004 Marquesa with Yamaha 90HP 2s. Has its own oiler so no need for pre mixing. Figure if I run it 4000-4500rpm should be economical enough.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

stantheman said:


> It's primarily about fuel usage in reality not top end speed. You can say what you like but more cc = more fuel.


This is NOT always true. 

Most motors are at their most efficient around the 3000 to 3500 rpm range and a really big motor loafing along will often be as/or almost as efficient as a small motor working it's ass off. I've looked at hundreds of performances tables published by the outboard makers and would encourage you to do your own research to confirm this. Start with the 17' HPX V because that data is easy to find from Yamaha.

My opinion is put the F70 on if that last inch of draft is THAT important, otherwise put the biggest motor you can get on there and run it like an old woman (lowest rpm on plane you can stand).

The thing you should 't do is buy the middle sized motor, like an F90.

What you save buying an F70 over the SHO 115 you may lose on resale 'cause most people who gravitate towards Marquesas kind of know what they want and underpowered is seldom it.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

FMH said:


> I have an 2007 Marquesa with a 2006 Yamaha 2 stroke. With me alone (220lbs), a full fuel tank, and the usual fishing and boating gear I get 41 mph at WOT and cruise at low thirties at 4100 RPM. An excellent combination of weight and speed.


What prop are you running there? 13x17 stainless 3 blade. Seems to be the norm but i have seen a few four blades on that engine, just wondering what they are?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fritz said:


> This is NOT always true.
> 
> Most motors are at their most efficient around the 3000 to 3500 rpm range and a really big motor loafing along will often be as/or almost as efficient as a small motor working it's ass off. I've looked at hundreds of performances tables published by the outboard makers and would encourage you to do your own research to confirm this. Start with the 17' HPX V because that data is easy to find from Yamaha.
> 
> ...


This ^^^


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Found that Motorboating mag article from Aug 2002 on the 2002 Marquesa.

"625lbs fully rigged"
"clocked at 50mph with Yamaha 90 2 stroke."
*"standard power is Mercury 60hp bigfoot with stainless steel prop"*


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Them and many other builders have been known to embellish there results a little, it could be standard practice in the industry..IDK... I had a 90 4stroke on my HPX that I was very happy with. The Marquesa runs good with that power.. it runs really good with the 115..


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes, granted it was some talk in a magazine. I doubt anyone has seen 50mph in that skiff loaded.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

.... if you put a pro XS on it you'll see that all the time.. Loaded or not


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

My understanding is Mercs Pro XS line run almost 10% stronger then rated power. Apparently a motor gets plus or minus 10% of leeway on the horsepower rating and Mercury makes sure it's on the plus side and as close to ten percent as possible, you know, to win races.

My question is does Evinrude do the same thing with their HO series and Yamaha with their SHO series?


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a heavy Hull with a pretty deep V. I personally have ridden in many Marquesas including Chris Robinson’s and they all had at least a 90 hp.

Now if Chris says the boat performs well with a 70 I would take that to the bank.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you like the 70 go with it. Maybe try some different props. Just don't go fast. 27 mph is plenty fast in a big boat


----------



## Kortlan (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the 04 Marquesa with the 70hp Suzuki 4stroke. I told the guy I bought it from no way it gets close to 40mph! With me and him and 15ish gallons of gas he trimmed her on out and got up to 41-42mph on the garmin! My first trip full tank, ice chest full, fishing gear, and a big ole boy with me I saw 36-38 all day


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Kortlan said:


> I have the 04 Marquesa with the 70hp Suzuki 4stroke. I told the guy I bought it from no way it gets close to 40mph! With me and him and 15ish gallons of gas he trimmed her on out and got up to 41-42mph on the garmin! My first trip full tank, ice chest full, fishing gear, and a big ole boy with me I saw 36-38 all day


That's what I've heard also.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thought I'd update this thread after 3 years. 

I never did go the F70 road and likely never will. 



FMH said:


> I have an 2007 Marquesa with a 2006 Yamaha 2 stroke. With me alone (220lbs), a full fuel tank, and the usual fishing and boating gear I get 41 mph at WOT and cruise at low thirties at 4100 RPM. An excellent combination of weight and speed.


^^^
That's my figures as well. 

Typically I sit on 41rpm. 45 when heading home.

When I do repower, it'll more than likely be with the Zuk DF90. 

Thanks team. Appreciate the input.


----------

